# I'm heartbroken truly heartbroken



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I waited a while to type this since everytime I started I cried,,like I am now.. I found out this afternoon...

Tasha and Sadie were supposed to meet potential forever parents but they cancelled for the 4th.
The lady told me Rotties are on the vicious dog list and that they would not only not cover anything ,if they took Tasha,they'd have to sign a waiver of liability.at first ,I admit,it might have been an excuse or exaggeration,but it's not...

I called Allstate and they drop you completely! I told them were were thinking of a Rott , just to see what they cover.... .
They said they refuse to cover anyone w/ a Rott or a Doberman...and drop anyone who has one...completely and immediately...

I'm heartbroken,I absolutely don't know what to do.

I wish they would go by history,not breed,they just took Pit-Bulls off the viscious dog list,for them it does by it's personal history,not by breed.

As good of a guy as Al is,he's not going to take a chance. I gotta check on companies and see what they say...I don't know what else to do..

Jason offered to take Tasha back on the truck and let Sadie stay here,but I don't know. He took better care of Tasha than he did Sadie,to me that doesn't matter,he should have taken better care of both equally. I just can't let him do that,I can't do that to her either...

She's just the sweetest marshmellow mush butt you'd ever meet.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow Michelle I did not realize insurance companies can do that. I really hope you can find a solution with out letting your step son take the babies back on the road. I will say a prayer for you and the babies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope so too. It's world gone mad.
It's so unfair Tasha is such a sweet baby,so is Sadie...Sadie we can keep,no problem,it's Tasha...:smcry:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Michelle, I will check with my kennel club and check the AKC website for info on insurers. There ARE companies that will write homeowners insurance for owners of certain breeds. I really wish we could get rid of the breed specific mentality. There was one insurance company, if forget which one at the moment, that put Yorkies on their dangerous dog breed list!

Just found this site ... http://www.take2rescue.com/pit_insurance.asp


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Michelle, call State Farm. They will not refuse to write a homeowners policy based on breed of dog. Although they single out Ohio's state law on pitbulls being vicious dogs, I would imagine that they will have to change their statement because, as you already noted, Ohio just repealed the breed specific aspects of their "vicious dogs" laws. Here's a link to State Farm's position on homeowners insurance and dogs ...

State Farm® - Dog Bites Big Chunk of Homeowner Claims – Learn How to Protect Yourself


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes I thougth it curious that pit-bulls were just taken off that list in Ohio,but Doberman's Rottweillers are still on it and some sort of terrier that I've never head of is too.

We have a State Farm next door to our,soon to be former insurance company...if I can get Al to go along w/ it....

I wish they'd drop all that breed speciafic crapola...I've seen some pretty vicious Poms and Chis,no offense to Poms or Chis. I had a friend who had a lab,a yellow lab,looked like Ole Yeller,he developed a brain tumour,they didn't know it and he turned on one of the kids and mauled him really badly...


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

This list is for pit bulls, but I'm assuming it applies to all big breed dogs. And yes, chihuahuas can be vicious. Mine sure are when it comes to strangers. Insurance for Pit Bulls, What Insurers Accept Pitbulls | Pit Bull Dogs Information - Save A Bull


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry Michelle. Hope you can find another company. Is this for liability insurance?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Yes I thougth it curious that pit-bulls were just taken off that list in Ohio,but Doberman's Rottweillers are still on it and some sort of terrier that I've never head of is too.
> 
> We have a State Farm next door to our,soon to be former insurance company...if I can get Al to go along w/ it....
> 
> I wish they'd drop all that breed speciafic crapola...I've seen some pretty vicious Poms and Chis,no offense to Poms or Chis. I had a friend who had a lab,a yellow lab,looked like Ole Yeller,he developed a brain tumour,they didn't know it and he turned on one of the kids and mauled him really badly...


Michelle, the State of Ohio doesn't have a "list" of dangerous dogs but they have had laws in place since 1987 regulating pit bulls ... among other things forcing owners of pitbulls to purchase liability insurance and confine them to a locked enclosure. Those restrictions have now been repealed. But, as usual, with the good comes the bad ... what started out as a 1 page amendment to the law turned into a 21-page amendment that now includes all kinds of other stuff, much of it contradictory and not in the best interest of responsible dog owners. We just never seem to be able to get it right ... 

Ohio House Removes Pit Bull Restrictions, But the Devil Is in the Details - National Animal Interest Alliance


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I'm sorry Michelle. Hope you can find another company. Is this for liability insurance?


I wish I could get liablilty insurance through Allstate but they said "drop completely"
So I gotta figure out what to do now. I can't let Tasha down.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Michelle, if you do decide to switch insurance companies, please send a letter to your former insurance company with a copy to your state insurance commissioner informing them of exactly why you have switched insurers. Our state insurance commissioners regulate the insurance companies in each state and deserve to know when a company writing insurance in their state is acting in a biased and unreasonable manner. The contact info for The Ohio Department of Insurance is:

Lt. Gov. Mary Taylor
Director
The Ohio Department of Insurance
50 W. Town Street
Third Floor - Suite 300
Columbus, Ohio 43215


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ohio H.B. 14 repealed the requirement for a separate liability policy for pit bulls. Ohio never required that anyone carry a separate liability policy for any other breed. Injury and personal property damage caused by a dog falls under your homeowner insurance and that's where the insurance companies, not the state, dictate what breeds of dogs they will or will not underwrite as part of a homeowner policy. Allstate apparently will not write a homeowner policy for anyone owning a Rottweiler. State Farm will. I just switched insurance companies and did inform the new company that I had dogs. The agent asked what breed, I said Maltese, she cracked up laughing and said "no problem." I didn't ask if they had a "breed specific" list.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Michelle, if you do decide to switch insurance companies, please send a letter to your former insurance company with a copy to your state insurance commissioner informing them of exactly why you have switched insurers. Our state insurance commissioners regulate the insurance companies in each state and deserve to know when a company writing insurance in their state is acting in a biased and unreasonable manner. The contact info for The Ohio Department of Insurance is:
> 
> Lt. Gov. Mary Taylor
> Director
> ...


 
We had planned on talking to them anyway. Al had talked to them about comparing rates. I just don't know how good they are about paying claims. Allstate has been really great paying claims,though we've only had a couple claims in over 35 years.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

When my daughter went to basic training for National Guard in 2000 she had a rottie. Of coarse who is going to care for this animal? Mom! I knew that it was a risk and it could be difficult to rent homes and get insurance when having one. He was very very well trained. State Farm has always been our insurance since I've been married 33 years ago. We didn't have any trouble with them. It is sad that people make assumptions about certain breeds. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I just have to throw my 2 cents in. Insurance companies do as they please. In Florida, they drop you because you "might" have a hurricane. I'm sure people in the southwest run into fire or earthquake problems. Same with health insurance. They cherry pick, because you might cost them $$$. I hate them all. And if you are lucky enough to find insurance, it costs an arm and a leg and your first born. Around here the rental agents have breed specfic lists, and they are extensive.


----------

